# We have let our home; will we lose our tracker?



## southwest (27 Jun 2014)

Hello, and my apologies but I'm not sure where to ask this question. If I need to re-type it someplace else please advise. 

My query is (I think) relatively simple. I'd be grateful for any advice.

We took out a tracker mortgage in 2008 for a home that was our primary residence (not a buy to let)

In 2012 we were forced to relocate to the UK for work. We rented out the house, and those tenants are still in situ. We hope to return, but can't say for definite when, or if, that will happen. And we can't afford to sell the property, even if we wished.

My concern is this: can the bank force us off our tracker?

A few additional details: 
a) the rent doesn't pay the full mortgage; there's a shortfall of around 500 p.m.
b) we defaulted since 2008 on only one month's rent (and paid that a while afterwards)
c) we've checked our mortgage agreement and it doesn't say anything about 'landlords', 'renting the property' or anything else. 

Any ideas or feedback would be great. Thanks again.


----------



## twofor1 (27 Jun 2014)

southwest said:


> In 2012 we were forced to relocate to the UK for work. We rented out the house, and those tenants are still in situ.
> My concern is this: can the bank force us off our tracker?


 
Have you read through this; 

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=140086

If you are getting away with it since 2012, I would keep doing what you are doing and say nothing.


----------



## serotoninsid (27 Jun 2014)

Which bank is it?


----------



## Fatphrog (27 Jun 2014)

Do you still get your mortgage-related mail (statement, rate changes etc.) sent to the rented house?


----------



## southwest (27 Jun 2014)

Many thanks for the info, and the link. Our mortgage is with ICS, and yes, they continue to send stuff out to our 'home' in Ireland. 

We're also renting in the UK, and that situation will remain (in other words we won't be in a position to buy, which could arguably weaken the 'our house in Ireland is our family home' argument..... should it come to it). 

Seems ridiculous; doing the best to pay off our loans, but terrified of being discovered and squeezed further. 

many thanks again.


----------

